# Radio History.



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Anyone interested in historical radio stuff of MANY kinds should check out this site...

americanradiohistory.com

Enough reading there to last many lifetimes (bearing our respective ages in mind!)

Mike.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Great stuff, what an interesting & nostalgic site, now added to my bookmarks.
Practical Wireless, Tape recorder (became Studio Sound), Short Wave Mag., 
plus many others remembered from the 50s, 60s, & 70s. 
Certainly enough good reading to see me out. many thanks for the posting.


----------

